# Looks like Snoop Dogg maybe too high and drunk from Hennessy and didn't answer calls for delivery



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

https://www.fox5vegas.com/news/uber-eats-driver-says-snoop-dogg-posted-his-personal-info-on-instagram/article_9252f087-f567-512b-a6ba-0a5408a628a8.amp.html


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Why do people write "prolly" or "proly" instead of the proper spelling -- "probably"?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Why do people write "prolly" or "proly" instead of the proper spelling -- "probably"?


To add nuance to writing Or they can't spell.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Why do people write "prolly" or "proly" instead of the proper spelling -- "probably"?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Why do people write "prolly" or "proly" instead of the proper spelling -- "probably"?


Prolly easier...


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Prolly easier...


I use Prolly often


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> I use Prolly often


You might be the "people" (egyptians)
he was talking about..
I never even noticed 
of course I'm not skilled enough to use a pencil
I write w only crayons (when im not eating them)


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You might be the "people" (egyptians)
> he was talking about..
> I never even noticed
> of course I'm not skilled enough to use a pencil
> I write w only crayons (when im not eating them)


I'm part Egyptian FYI


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> I'm part Egyptian FYI


I am part human...the rest is awien.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> I'm part Egyptian FYI


Dude I've never known anyone in my whole life other than you that has claimed any Egyptian heritage.
Anytime ever I have mentioned it has been
directly or indirectly regarding you LOL


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's so nice that Uber cares so much, just doesn't give an f about the driver.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Ozzyoz said:


> https://www.fox5vegas.com/news/uber-eats-driver-says-snoop-dogg-posted-his-personal-info-on-instagram/article_9252f087-f567-512b-a6ba-0a5408a628a8.amp.html


He may have been sippin' on gin and juice laid back, with his mind on his money and his money on his mind. Of course neither he nor Uber, cared about the driver's money.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

FL_Steve said:


> He may have been sippin' on gin and juice laid back, with his mind on his money and his money on his mind. Of course neither he nor Uber, cared about the driver's money.


Driver may get big dough for defamation.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

While there's two sides to every story this is probably true. This is how most celebrities are. They don't give a f about their "fans" or the "help" no matter how much they pretend to. They care about only money and attention, that's all. Most don't care about receiving bad PR either.


----------



## InDenver (12 mo ago)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Why do people write "prolly" or "proly" instead of the proper spelling -- "probably"?


Prolly cuz they lazy


----------



## InDenver (12 mo ago)

FL_Steve said:


> He may have been sippin' on gin and juice laid back, with his mind on his money and his money on his mind. Of course neither he nor Uber, cared about the driver's money.


He shouldn’t have posted the driver info. Snoop being a Karen! Most ppl are Karen’s about their food though.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

InDenver said:


> He shouldn’t have posted the driver info. Snoop being a Karen! Most ppl are Karen’s about their food though.


If it's a male it's called a "Ken". Goody goody Ken


----------

